# Sichere Navigation



## Pius Hermit (10. Januar 2009)

Hallo Zusammen!
Ich suche eine Möglichkeit, diverse Unterseiten aufzurufen, ohne das die GEFAHR besteht, dass Hacker an BenutzerID bzw. Passwort gelangen. Dazu gibt es bestimmt Vorgehensweise, die mir aber bisher leider verschlossen geblieben sind. So habe ich für den eingeloggten Bereich bisher nur eine Seite verwendet, die aber inzwischen mit JS, CSS und HTML völlig überfrachtet ist - trotz externer Auslagerungsdateien wie *.js

LG,
Ulrich


----------



## con-f-use (10. Januar 2009)

Stichworte:
- php-sessions
- sha hashes
- https


----------



## Gumbo (10. Januar 2009)

Ich rate dir Folgendes: Verschlüssele die Verbindung zwischen Client und Server mittels HTTPS und führe die Authentifizierung mittels HTTP Digest durch.


----------



## Pius Hermit (11. Januar 2009)

Vielen Dank schon einmal Euch beiden!
Gibt es (meine übliche Frage ;-) ) dazu vielleicht empfehlenswerte Literatur?
LG,
Ulrich


----------

